# Wärmeleitpaste nötig?



## Azaroth (25. April 2012)

*Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage,

Ist wärmeleitpaste zwingend nötig oder gehts auch ohne? Da ich weiss das das Auftragen eher heikel ist, zb weil man zuviel drauf tut und dann irgendwas verschmoren kann, mach ichs ungern. Mein jetziger läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne dass ichs bei der montage was drauf getan hätte. doch wie sieht das heute aus, hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Late (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Tu einfach sehr wenig drauf, ist dann immer besser als ohne  (Wenn du nur Angst hast zu viel drauf zu tun, so dass dann etwas verschmort, wobei das wohl eher ohne passiert)


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Ja. Mach ein Kleks so groß wie ein Reiskorn, nicht verreiben. Einfach den Kühler draufdrücken und montieren. Fertig 

Und ja, ich würde WLP heutzutage ausnahmslos empfehlen.


----------



## Kruter (25. April 2012)

Wärmeleitpaste sollte man immer auftragen, das is wie wenn du beim Auto kein Öl einfüllst nur weil es zu viel sein könnte 

Mach einfach ein bisschen Paste drauf, schön gleichmäßig und dünn verteilen, dann passiert da nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Ab Werk ist bei einigen Modellen das Zeugs schon drauf wie zb Boxedkühler, ansonsten ist meist die Pampe dabei. Ohne geht es nicht wenn keine aufgtragen war. Man kann sich ja eine kleine Tube AC MX2 dazu besorgen. Entweder man setzt einen Klecks in die Mitte oder man nimmt zb ein Stück von stabiler Blisterverpackung und verstreicht es dünn auf die CPU ( Heatspreader darf dabei ruhig durchschimmern ). Die WLP soll ja nur die Unebenheiten die bei der Metallverarbeitung auftreten ausgleichen


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Ich hatte noch nie Angst davor, zuviel Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden - eher, dass die Finger schmutzig werden. Du kannst beruhigt welche verwenden. Wenn du Schiss hast musst du ja nicht gleich Flüssigmetall verwenden. Das Auftragen ist halb so schlimm, wenn du nur eine kleine Menge verwendest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Es gibt ja genug How to ... Videos im Netz um sich mal eine Vorstellung davon zu machen.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

auf keinem fall das hier nach machen
pcgh testet alternative Wärmeleitpasten - YouTube


----------



## Aggrotyp (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> auf keinem fall das hier nach machen
> pcgh testet alternative Wärmeleitpasten - YouTube


 
yeah, die gute alte nvidia creme. 

geh lieber das risiko ein ein bischen zu viel drauf zu machen. 
mich wunderts das du in den 6 jahren deine cpu noch nicht gegrillt hast ohne paste.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

@*Aggrotyp*
was ich keine Paste??? von wegen hab die prolimatech PK-1 sowie die coollaboratory liquid ultra sowie Zalman ZM - STG - 1
*in meiner PC hardware kiste *,auf mein 2600k hab ich die prolimatech PK-1 WLP drauf.

@*Azaroth*

ja eine gute WLP paste ist zwingend notwendig! leg par euro drauf und kauf dir gescheide Paste, ein dicken tropfen in die mitte des cpu´s , langt dicke!


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Naja, die Coolaboratory liquid ultra sollte man auch nur dann verwenden, wenn man den Kühler nie mehr wechselt. ^^

Wobei, ob es auch die paar Grad wert ist


----------



## Azaroth (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

LoL klasse das da soviele Antworten kommen. In dem Fall ist die Sache klar. WLP muss her 

und ja

meine CPU läuft noch immer wunderbar obwohl ich damals nie WLP drauf getan hab. den Lüfter musste ich selbst drauf stecken.

wie erkenn ich ob da schon von werk her WLP drauf war? Ist da die Schicht so dünn bzw durchsichtig dass mans nicht sieht? also bei den erwähnten boxed CPU?


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*



Azaroth schrieb:


> LoL klasse das da soviele Antworten kommen. In dem Fall ist die Sache klar. WLP muss her
> 
> und ja
> 
> ...



Die Paste sieht man definitiv! Und wenn man sich vollschmiert, bekommt man den Mist auch nicht mehr ab, höllisch das Zeug!
Aber wenn du jemals ein Wärmeleitpad gesehen hast, so dick kann man die Paste niemals auftragen. Keine Panik, mach'n klecks drauf und gut is, wenn's beim anpressen rausklitscht, war's zuviel.


----------



## El_Lute (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Wozu der ganze kram geht auch ohne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPQQHORztVQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*



Azaroth schrieb:


> LoL klasse das da soviele Antworten kommen. In dem Fall ist die Sache klar. WLP muss her
> 
> und ja
> 
> ...



Entweder ist die drauf was man oft als graue Fläche oder Streifen sieht oder es es ist ein Tütchen oder Spritze dabei wo die Paste meist Weiss ist. Sehen wirst du es definitiv wenn die aufgetragen ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

MX-2 von Arctic Cooling 

Ich finde die ist einfach nur klasse  Bekommste sogar in richtig fetten Spritzen wo du so viel mal nutzen kannst das sie nie leer geht


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*

Um (da das nicht passiert ist) mal zu erklären WARUM man WLP braucht (und wann man sie theoretisch NICHT braucht) 

Kühler sind logischerweise dazu da, den drunterliegenden Chip zu kühlen. Kühlen bedeutet Wärmeenergie abführen. Das geschieht über die Wärmeleitung von der Chip (Heatspreader) Oberfläche zur Kühlerunterseite. Je besser diese Wärmeleitung ist, desto besser kann der Kühler kühlen - deswegen werden auch Materilaien wie Aluminium und noch besser Kupfer verwendet weil diese die höchste Leitfähigkeit haben - Silber wäre am besten aber das ist finanziell ein Problem 

Wenn man nun die sagen wir Kupferplatte einfach auf die CPU legen würde dann hat man dazwischen immer einen winzigen Luftspalt- einfach weil die Oberfächen nicht perfekt glatt und nicht perfekt eben sind (wenn sie das wären bräuchte man wirklich keine WLP...) auch wenn heutige Oberflächen von Kühlern schon sehr gut sind in der Hinsicht.
Der Luftspalt hat nun die unangenehme Eigenschaft sehr gut zu isolieren - da Luft ein sehr schlechter Wärmeleiter ist... also muss die Luft da raus. Hier kommt die WLP ins Spiel.
Die WLP ist also dazu da, die winzigen Zwischenräume zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden mit leitfähigem Material auszufüllen (deswegen ist in WLP Metall enthalten oder man benutzt gleich Flüssigmetall). Da die Zwischenräume so winzig sind reicht es eben auch aus, eine extrem kleine Menge an WLP zu verwenden.

Ich hoffe mal das war verständlich


----------



## Aggrotyp (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste nötig?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*Aggrotyp*
> was ich keine Paste??? von wegen hab die prolimatech PK-1 sowie die coollaboratory liquid ultra sowie Zalman ZM - STG - 1
> *in meiner PC hardware kiste *,auf mein 2600k hab ich die prolimatech PK-1 WLP drauf.


 
hab nie behauptet das du keine paste nimmst.
fand nur das pcgh in gefahr witzig. mir ist schon klar dass du selbst kein ketchup drauf machst.


----------

